# C&C cages help



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

I would quite like to make a lovely C&C cage for the girls
but I have never done any form of DIY so a few questions 

1) where to begin, what do I need?
2) where will I find all the stuff I need? links and websites would be great, not many shops near me! so anything that can be delivered
3) how does it all go together?
4) can I buy it as a cage from any uk websites that comes with all the bits and bobs and an instructin manual?
5) how do you keep it clean, whats the fleece stuff and where to get it and how often would it need washed so its not smelly or damp 

the US has some ready made kinds that they send but I really need a uk site


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

1 and 2) To build a c+c cage you need cubes and coroplast (usually called correx or corrugated board in the UK)

Can't help with where to get them these days - I was lucky enough to get my cubes from argos before they stopped stocking them, ordered my correx from ebay.

You'll also need some very basic tools - a ruler (preferably metal), a stanley knife, and some decent type. And lots of cable ties!

3) The cubes are easy as pie - no DIY needed. 
I don't like using the connectors they come with personally - I did the whole thing using cable ties. To make it rigid I overlapped the cubes, and just bag tied them together top and bottom over each edge (so 4 ties for each join). Obviously if you don't overlap you can use less ties, but then it doesn't stay rigid. 

For the correx: 

You sheet needs to be bigger than the cage part, the exact size depends on how tall you want the sides to be. 
So if you cubes set up measure 28 x 56 inches and you want the walls to be 4 inches, then you need to add 4 inches to evry side. 
Hence the sheet should be 28+4+4 (36) x 56+4+4 (64).

Cut it to size with a stanley knife.

With me so far?

Use the ruler to mark out four lines, each 4 inches in from the edge. You can check your measurements by placing your set-up cubes on top to check that it does acually fit (I had mine with the cubes outside the correx - so the lines drawn on the correx should be just slightly outside the cubes).

Use the stanley knife and ruler to score the correx along these lines. Correx is like corrugated cardboard - two flat layers with a corrugated bit in the middle. You ONLY cut through the top flat bit. This enable you to fold the sides up (you don't want to chop them off!) You will need to cut through at the four corners. This way, when you fold the sides up, you can make a box and stick the loose flap into place with the tape.

Then just pop the correx base into the cubes and you're set.

It sounds complicated but if you look online you should b able to find pics or videos - I'm just rubbish at explaining it! Physically it is very easy. Cable tie some cubes together, score some plastic, fold and stick - really all there is to it.

4) No idea, sorry.

5) Its up to you what you use for bedding. You can use loose bedding like carefresh, just clean out like you would any other cage. Or you can use the fleece method.

Using fleece:

The fleece method consists of a thick bottom layer of a very absorbant material, and a single thin top layer of fleece.

Fleece is not absorbant (ever noticed how quickly fleece clothes dry when washed?) - it works a bit like a fine sieve - liquid just goes through it so it dries quickly. Before you start using it tho you should wash the fleece a few times without any fabric softener, in case it has any coating on it which may prevent it working properly.

The bottom layer is the potentially tricky bit - you want the most absorbant stuff you can find, and a good thick layer. If you do not have an absorbant enough bottom layer the pee has nowhere to go and the pigs end up sitting on wet fleece!!
I tried newspaper (just don't!!), then a thick layer of towels (not bad...) and finally got a mattress pad (brilliant!). The mattress pad I got (from Tesco online) was polyester backed, but cotton on top, and was a couple of inches thick. Just make sure you don't get one that is polyester / waterproof all round!

To use this method you just put your absorbant layer down into the correx tray, then add a single layer of fleece, and secure it all somehow. I used a couple of bricks (on in each corner) and bulldog clips attaching the fleece to the correx walls. 

How often you clean will depend on stocking density (no of pigs to size of cage) and how good your absorbant layer is. I had 2 pigs in a 2x5 cube cage... I hoovered up poo once a day, did a full clean once a week.

Obviously with fleece the poo has nowhere to go so you do need to hoover or sweep it up at least once a day, but this takes no time. 

When you clean out, just hoover it first then chuck both the fleece and the bottom layer in the wash, with detergent but NOT softener (softener can make the fleece stop wicking the pee). You can add a splash of vinegar to remove smells if necessary.

Hope that makes sense - I'm assuming you have been to the guinea pig cages website based in the US? It really is THE best place for learning how to build a c+c cage (I think they have a photo guide still).

Good luck - building a c+c was the best thing I ever did. I LOVED it. Great for the pigs as it was so big, easy to build, easy to clean. Genius!


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks :thumbup: 
think I stayed with ya, will youtube some vids
yeah I've been on some US sites very good, even came across one where they send you all the bits and instructions easy peesy! but sadly it is in the US and I couldn't find anything of the sort for the UK 

I think I will be able to find most of the things on ebay, I checked B&Q and nothing there either  so fingers crossed


----------



## Angela12 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi i am not sure whether you have been able to sort out a cage but if not I sell the complete cage kits in the uk....have a look at my website 
C and C Guinea Pig Cages
The kits include all correx,cut and scored, connectors and ties, and full colour photo instructions. Range of colours also available.
Thanks for looking
Angela


----------



## TKK (Dec 12, 2011)

I find that RSPCA cages that are sold can be gerat cages if you have any probs and are good at ginving tips


----------



## Minimouse (Apr 10, 2013)

These are a tad expensive but it's what I used and you just tie them together with cable ties which can be bought from ebay quite cheap.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Pet-Cage-Ru...8&qid=1367178640&sr=8-1&keywords=pet+cage+den

Hope this helps!!


----------

